# Terrel Brandon



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Whats the latest word on him? Is he 100%?


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> Whats the latest word on him? Is he 100%?


hes never 100%, but hes close right now, he might play for more than half the season. that would help the wolves out a lot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Terrel Brandon*



> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> 
> hes never 100%, but hes close right now, he might play for more than half the season. that would help the wolves out a lot.


You are correct but I dont think he will ever be 100%. he has the early stages of what has caused Terrell Davis to retire. It's not as hard on a BBALL player as it is a football player because they are constantly getting tackled or hit in the knee. But a 90% Terell Brandon is better than half of the starting points in the NBA


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey TWOLVEFAN11

Why would TB only play "for more than half the season" ? Report is that he is ready for training camp. So you're suggsting he's not going hold up the whole season ? I can't see why TB wouldn't play 70 games or more. Lastly, it'll be great to see TB back - he's such a smart PG and great to watch.

Peace, Mike


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> Hey TWOLVEFAN11
> 
> Why would TB only play "for more than half the season" ? Report is that he is ready for training camp. So you're suggsting he's not going hold up the whole season ? I can't see why TB wouldn't play 70 games or more. Lastly, it'll be great to see TB back - he's such a smart PG and great to watch.
> ...


hes good, but he does get injured a lot though, so you never know if hes gonna play a whole season.


----------



## havok106 (Jul 12, 2002)

*there is a much bigger problem...*

what you all know and are failing to realize, is that if they don't sign a guard.... well NOW.... they are screwed. cause it isn't a question of if brandon goes down it's when. OR if he plays most of the season, can he make it to the playoffs too?... nope. i like brandon, but face facts he's done. so who plays PG when he goes down? behind him the best point on the team is either peeler, yikes, or KG playing out of possition. so start beggin' tim bug, and best, and anyother player you can think off. go wolves.


----------

